# Germany job seekers visa numbers



## MTT216 (Sep 9, 2019)

Hi All,

Can somebody tell how many job seekers visa are issued each year? And how many get job there with the JSV ?

Thanks

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

MTT216 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can somebody tell how many job seekers visa are issued each year? And how many get job there with the JSV ?
> 
> ...


557 received a jobseeker visa in 2017:

(page 17)

https://www.bamf.de/SharedDocs/Anla...nitoring-2017.pdf?__blob=publicationFile&v=16

83 changed their status from Jobseeker to residence/work permit and 71 changed to BlueCard in 2017 (see source page 23)

Not that this may include people who received their jobseeker visa in 2016 and does not take into account people who received their jobseeker visa late in 2017 and may have changed their status in 2018.

There is also no information about how many of the 557 actually entered Germany for the purpose of jobseeking, how long those people stayed or at what point of time within their stay they were able to change their status.


----------

